

Gumroad – Transactions, art, and keyboard mashing - mallyvai
http://codeinsider.us/i/3.html

======
mallyvai
I should have included a bit more of the detail Tuhin told me in the
interview, but the Euclidean-distance model for keyboard mashing is part of
the fast-fail antifraud layer, - failing fast on asdfasdfasdf@asdf.com is
cheaper than making a network request to a 3rd party processor to see if the
data is valid.

